# Twenty Years After



## Maeglin (Jul 16, 2006)

Has anyone read the book "Twenty Years After"? It is Dumas' sequel to "The Three Musketeers." If so, is it any good/worth reading? I picked it up at Barnes and Noble and read the first chapter to entertain myself while the crazy girls I was with ran around the mall shopping. The first chapter seemed decent enough, but is it worth purchasing and reading through the whole way?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 26, 2006)

I just read The Three Musketeers a few years ago and didnt get a chance to read this one. I loved Three Musketeers and I can't wait to read this. Borders has a good copy of it and I'm probly gonna get it there, but yeah I've heard it's good


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 26, 2006)

There's always the library!


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 29, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> There's always the library!




Oh now you're just being silly! Ok I guess there always is the library. But I love purchasing books and being able to put them on my bookshelf after and say I've read it (I'm an English major, so maybe that's why).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 29, 2006)

that's how I am with books to, I love buying them and putting them on my shelf after reading them. Pluse I can get back to them later without worrying about someone else checking them out lol


----------

